# House and approx. 7 acres in TN



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

The house has approximately 7 acres but we will still own most of the surrounding acreage so your privacy and quiet will remain much the same as it is now. We are going to sell to our advancing age. The place has a lot of hills and is good for health and we have really enjoyed it but husband is near 80 and can't work like he used to.

The house is a 2 bedroom, 2 bath home built in 2000, 1232 sq. ft. with a full basement that is dry and bright. It has central heat and air, wood burning stove, a large sunny kitchen. We have city water and a good irrigation well for the garden.

There is a large fenced-in garden with a summer kitchen/cabin next to it. It has city water and power.

There is covered firewood storage, a chicken coop, carport and large tool shed.

There are two houses past us on our lane, only one lived in. The neighbors are wonderful. There is one house before our house and they live in Florida and only come up 2 or 3 times a year.

There is a year round creek and a wet-weather pond. We are 7 miles from the Interstate and a little town and 20 miles from a large town. Asking $135,000.


----------



## garyinmississip (Aug 23, 2010)

Where in TN is this?


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

We are in Middle Tn on the Plateau (cooler summers) between Cookeville and Crossville.


----------



## RRT Harlies (Apr 27, 2008)

Are you willing to do any sort of owner financing?

Also, any pictures? And whereabouts is it? I'm currently living in Gainesboro and going to school in Cookeville. You can PM if you don't want to say exactly where it is on here. Thanks!


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

We are 20 miles from Cookeville, 7 from Monterey. At this time we are not interested in doing any financing. We haven't listed it yet. We would be happy to send you photos. Thanks,  Rita


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

I must live very close to you, we live about 12 miles up Hanging Limb Hwy.!!! Hope all works out for you...


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Well hello! We are almost neighbors, we are the lst lane to the left after passing Union B (Muddy Pond) road. I think I looked at your profile when you said in a reply that you live on the Plateau.

We haven't put our place for sale yet as we have soooo much stuff to move out. We put a Mennonite-built bldg at our new homesite and are gradually moving stuff we don't use/need right now there. Rita


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes, I know of the "lane" in which you speak! We live in Muddy Pond and know the Melton's!! We are over near the M.P. Variety Store and Sorghum Mill. Are you moving far away? We moved here 3+ years ago from PA and love it here!! Have you met "Topside" here on this site? He's also a neighbor to you and I, actually closer to you..
Hoping you're enjoying this lovely fall day!
Denise


----------



## chigarden (Jul 14, 2005)

any possiblity of more land ? We are looking for something around 25 acres


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

We are actually the second road on the left Memory Lane, old age I guess. We know the Meltons and the Andersons on Obey City Lane. We love it, only moving cause of our age actually to a spot on Topside's acreage. He's our son! Rita


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Chigarden, No, we are keeping the rest of the acreage. Our grandson will be selling his house and 19 acres that adjoin our land in about 6 months but only an acre or so flat in that portion if you are interested in doing any farming.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Chigarden, No, we are keeping the rest of our acreage. Our grandson will be selling a house and 19 acres in about 6 months that adjoin our property. It only has about 1 acre flat. The house is large about 3,000 sq ft 9 yrs old but in need of a lot of finishing work.


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

Rita said:


> We are actually the second road on the left Memory Lane, old age I guess. We know the Meltons and the Andersons on Obey City Lane. We love it, only moving cause of our age actually to a spot on Topside's acreage. He's our son! Rita


Haha! I guess he IS real close to you! That'll be nice for you all...


----------



## RRT Harlies (Apr 27, 2008)

I actually found out the other day that Topside is in a few of my classes here at TTU. It's a small world aaaafter all...


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

Our son goes there, too...


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi neighbors...Great property, I've been there...Bump


----------



## sueinthevalley (Sep 11, 2010)

Rita, can you post pics? Thanks, Susan


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Yes Sue, I'll get my husband to do it.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sue I'm Rita's son. Here are some photos you requested...


----------



## msemanuel (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice looking place Me and the wife have been talking about moving to TN. Is this area good for plumbing work.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

There are two nice sized towns that I would guess have need for plumbers. Seems like the contractors we know are still building so I guess the area is not as bad off as other areas of the country.


----------

